# DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?



## Amlug_celebren (6. November 2009)

*DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Ich würde gerne die beiden an meinen PC angeschlossenen Monitore zu einem vereinen, damit der Desktop einfach darüber gestreckt wird?
Irgendwie funktionierte das bei mir schonmal könnte auch daran liegen das ich jetzt 2 Grafikkarten dadrinnen habe...
und je eine einen Monitor ansteuern soll...

Zudem wollte ich fragen wie ich meine Spiele über 2 Monitore spielen kann, also die Auflösung hochschrauben?
Gibt es da erfahrungen mit?


----------



## rabit (6. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Also wenn es das Spiel nicht unterstützt geht das net so einfach.
Du Kannst im Fenstermodu es Versuchen das Fenster über 2 Monitore zu ziehen.
Desktop kannst Du erweitern indem Du unter den Anzeigeeinstellungen von Windoof "Desktop auf diesen Monitor erweitern" anklickst.
Ich habe hier im Forum etwas von einem Mod gelesen er hatte das mit irgendwelchen einkopieren der Ini Dateien des Spiels in die Registry geschafft Spiele auf den 2. Mon zu erweitern.
Muss mal in der Foren Suche etwas stöbern.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Der Mod bin ich, den Guide gibts in meiner Signatur. 

Allerdings ist SoftTH auf drei Monitore ausgelegt. Mit zweien fehlt etwas vom Bild. Der ausgebreitete Fenstermodus(so es das Spiel denn mit macht, spontan fallen mir da mal The Witcher, Venetica und NFS:Shift ein) kann da mitunter das bessere Ergebnis liefern.


----------



## rabit (7. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Man ich kam nicht drauf.


----------



## norse (7. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Welche Grafikkarten hast du denn drinnen? und wie laufen sie? CF SLI?
bei SLI kannst du nur einen Monitor nutzen, multimonitoring wird leider nicht bei SLI unterstützt

wie das bei CF aussieht weiß ich leider nicht. könnte aber wetten das es da genauso ist.

ansonsten geht das ganze mit NV zumindest ganz einfach ohne irgendwelche zusatzprogramme.

lg
Norse


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Ich hab das auch schon mal gemacht, ging zwar einwandfrei, jedoch war mir der Stromverbrauch zu hoch und bei Spielen wie CSS hatte man in der Mitte das Fadenkreuz, welches bei 2 Monitoren natürlich optimal liegt. Zudem störte mich der etwa 6-10cm weiße Rand in der Mitte des Bildes (waren 2 19" CRTs), ich würde es nicht machen. Wenn dann lohnt sich ein Breitbildmonitor, da hast du dann keinen Balken in der Mitte.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (7. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*



norse schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarten hast du denn drinnen? und wie laufen sie? CF SLI?
> bei SLI kannst du nur einen Monitor nutzen, multimonitoring wird leider nicht bei SLI unterstützt
> 
> wie das bei CF aussieht weiß ich leider nicht. könnte aber wetten das es da genauso ist.
> ...



Wie meinst du das denn mit einfach???
Ich hänge da irgendwie noch ein wenig, ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, anderweitig als wie mit der Methode von "Olstyle", bei der dann mir allerdings ein Monitor fehlt...
Es kommt übrigens noch ein 3 Monitor, die 2 bisherigen sollen nur bei Strategie in Kombo genutzt werden, bei Shootern, ja da nervt das, da will ich dann auch die 3 Monitore...

Aktuell will ich Star Wars Empire at War zu 3360x1050 überreden, aber ich bekomme es einfahc nicht hin, die COnfig datei ist einfach zu rießig!!!


----------



## norse (8. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

also hast schon deine 2 monitore laufen oder wie?

schreib mal pls deine grakas und wie du die laufen hast, als sli oda wie?^^
weil mit sli wird das schonmal nichts..

ansontsen ja ..welches BS hast du?

dann kann ichs dir genau sagen


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

@norse:
Den Span-Mode den du meinst gibt es nur unter XP und das auch nur bis zu einer relativ niedrigen Auflösung(dann aber auch bei ATI).


----------



## Amlug_celebren (8. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Vista Home Premium 64Bit
ne GTX260 und ne 9800GT, nix mit SLI,
aktuell nutze ich aber nur die GTX260, für 2 Monitore, reicht ja sowohl von der Leistung als auch von den Anschlüssen!


----------



## norse (9. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

ok sollte normalerweise gut funktionieren. allerdings derzeit bei mir ein Problem: Mein Rechner wird bis..mittwoch bzw Donnerstag nicht laufen, habe heute das Teil bestellt,mal sehn wann es Aquatuning liefert.

Ausm kopf kann ich es nicht, mist =/ ich hoffe du kannst dich noch etwas gedulden, dann kann ich helfen.

lg
Norse


----------



## Amlug_celebren (9. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Kein Thema, aktuell warte ich eh noch auf Geld für nen dritten Monitor!
Was man beschleunigen könnte wenn mein Zeug am Marktplatz mal verkauft wird!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (20. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

@ norse, wäre toll wenn du deine Methode mal erklären würdest, wolltest doch noch was reinstellen, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Die Methode von norse ist zu 99,99% der Span-Modus welchen man unter Windows XP ganz normal über das Grafikkartenmenü auswählen kann.
Allerdings unterliegt der einer Auflösungsbeschränkung von afaik unter 3000Pixeln in der Breite und ist unter Vista oder 7 garnicht mehr nutzbar.


----------



## JC88 (20. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Hi,
also ich habe
2 Monitore (23" und 19")
gtx260
vista home premium 64bit
und ich habe beide monitore am laufen.

Den desktop erweiterst du ganz einfach in den "Anzeige"-Einstellungen per rechtsklick aufm desktop.
Die GTX260 hat ja 2 dvi anschlüsse, einer davon is automatisch der primäre monitor, der andere halt der sekundäre.
Ich hab es bisher geschafft anno 1404 auf beiden monitoren zu spielen. eben auch über die ini datei, wobei da die auflösungseinstellungen ganz oben inner ini waren
Abgesehn von der Windowseigenen Einstellungssache kann ich dir "Ultramon" empfehlen!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (21. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Leider habe ich das bei Star Wars Empire at War noch nicht hinbekommen,
vielleicht hat da jemand tipps dazu?!


----------



## rytme (21. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Ati Hydravision
Vllt gehts damit besser


----------



## Amlug_celebren (22. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Nur leider nicht mit meiner Grafikkarte... 
GTX260...


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Probier doch mal in der nVidia Systemsteuerung unter Mehrere Anzeigen einrichten auf eine große anzeige (horizontal) zu stellen. Ich persönlich gehe immer über die NV Systemsteuerung, da das wesentlich komfortabler ist als Windoof und auch besser klappt.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (22. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Das gibts bei mir leider nicht, da gibts einfach keine Option, die das möglich macht den Desktop so zu "strecken" bzw. so zu erweitern das auch die Spiele das bemerken...


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Ich sag es auch gerne zum dritten Mal:
Das geht mit Windows Vista/7 nicht mehr so einfach. Eyefinity ist quasi der entsprechende Workaround von ATI während es von NV noch gar keine Lösung gibt. Oder halt die Freeware SoftTH für alle Systeme.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (22. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Okay, danke, dann werde ich wohl noch auf den 3ten Monitor warten müssen,
ist ja geradenoch ein Monat bis Weihnachten!


----------



## johannes944 (23. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Muss man damit Dualhead mit 2 Grakas funktioniert nicht 2 GLEICHE Grakas haben??

Währ ja auch irgentwie logisch.

Und ich glaub die muss das auch unterstützen.

Bei der 9800GTX gehts, aber bei der anderen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

Du verwechselst da Multimonitoring mit Multigpu-Rendering.
Ersteres braucht einfach nur genug Anschlüsse, letzteres identische Grakas.

Zumindest bei SoftTH und SLI schließen sich die beiden sogar aus. Ersteres rendert nur auf einer GPU und letzteres unterstützt nur einen Monitor.


----------



## johannes944 (23. November 2009)

*AW: DualScreen problem! / Gaming über 2 Monitore?*

aso^^


----------

